# Military Grade X3 E84



## Xdrive1984 (Sep 18, 2021)

Hi All,

ive made a video in YouTube about these odd looking E84’s.
Here is the link





does anyone know whom BMW built them for?

they look extremely aggressive and hostile.

please excuse the comedy aspect and skip to 1:10 in video


----------

